

Ask HN:  If you could master one technology this year, what would it be? - thebigkick

If someone had a gun to your head and asked you to choose one thing to learn that you thought would bear the most fruit which framework, language, software would you choose.  Only one.
======
davidxc
WebGL. I can see it being used for a lot of interesting graphics applications
in the browser.

------
bjourne
SciPy: <http://www.scipy.org/> If you know that and the background math it
requires, then you are fit to work in almost any data analysis setting you can
imagine.

------
AbhishekBiswal
Native mobile app development - Java [Android] and Django / or any other
framework.

------
tagabek
I would choose native mobile app development (with a focus in iOS).

------
suyash
Native Mobile App Development

~~~
freework
What advantage does native have over HTML5?

~~~
Devlin_Donnelly
Efficiency as well as integration with the native OS's style & interface.

------
logn
SilkJS, CouchDB, JavaScript

------
speeder
I want to master C++ this year! Fully! Reach the levels of this guy:
<http://stackoverflow.com/users/922184/mysticial>

------
sbank
Clojure.

------
devonbarrett
Go

